

How making $200 in one hour at 17 years old changed my view on business - imrane
http://www.escapeyourdeskjob.com/2014/06/10/making-200-one-hour-17-years-old-changed-view-business?utm_source=hacker-news&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=website

======
ja27
It was a lot more than an hour (two days of making lasagna).

